# Nobody OWES you anything



## Deebo

Even in 1934 Disney knew that NOBODY owes you anything. Work hard, save a little for worse times, and oh yeah, NOBODY owes you anything.


----------



## Prepared One

Nobody owes me anything? Damn! I was afraid of that.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Yeah, but that was 1934... it was eons ago and in a country that no longer exists.


----------



## inceptor

Here is the liberal version of that story.

The Ant and the Grasshopper in Today's World:

The ant works hard in the withering heat and the rain all summer long, building his house and laying up supplies for the winter.

The grasshopper thought the ant to be a fool, laughed, danced, and played the summer away…

Come winter, the shivering grasshopper calls a press conference and demands to know why the ant should be allowed to be warm and well fed while he is cold and starving.

CBS, NBC, MNBC, PBS, CNN, and ABC show up to provide pictures of the shivering grasshopper next to a video of the ant in his comfortable home with a table filled with food.

America is stunned by the sharp contrast.

How can this be, that in a country of such wealth, this poor grasshopper is allowed to suffer so?

Kermit the Frog appears on Oprah with the grasshopper and everybody cries as they sing, ‘It’s Not Easy Being Green…’

ANTIFA stages a demonstration in front of the ant’s house where the news stations film the group singing, “We shall overcome.” Then Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton join together and have the group kneel down to pray to God for the grasshopper’s sake.

Former President Obama condemns the ant and blames President Trump, Paul Ryan, Mitch McConnell and Christopher Columbus for the grasshopper’s plight.

Nancy Pelosi & Chuck Schumer claim in an interview with Don Lemon that the ant has gotten rich off the back of the grasshopper, and both call for an immediate tax hike on the ant to make him pay his fair share.

Finally, after enormous pressure, the RINO GOP controlled Congress drafts the (EEOC) Economic Equity & Anti-Grasshopper Act, retroactive to the beginning of the summer.

The ant is fined for failing to hire a proportionate number of green bugs and, having nothing left to pay his retroactive taxes, his home is confiscated by the Government Green Czar and given to the grasshopper.

The story ends as we see the grasshopper and his free-loading friends finishing up the last bits of the ant’s food while the government house he is in, which, as you recall, just happens to be the ant’s old house, crumbles around them because the grasshopper doesn’t maintain it.

The ant has disappeared in the snow, never to be seen again. The grasshopper is found dead in a drug related incident, and the house, now abandoned, is taken over by a gang of spiders who terrorize the ramshackle, once prosperous and once peaceful, neighborhood.

The entire Nation collapses bringing the rest of the free world with it.


----------



## MountainGirl

inceptor said:


> Here is the liberal version of that story.
> 
> The Ant and the Grasshopper in Today's World:
> 
> The ant works hard in the withering heat and the rain all summer long, building his house and laying up supplies for the winter.
> 
> The grasshopper thought the ant to be a fool, laughed, danced, and played the summer away&#8230;
> 
> Come winter, the shivering grasshopper calls a press conference and demands to know why the ant should be allowed to be warm and well fed while he is cold and starving.
> 
> CBS, NBC, MNBC, PBS, CNN, and ABC show up to provide pictures of the shivering grasshopper next to a video of the ant in his comfortable home with a table filled with food.
> 
> America is stunned by the sharp contrast.
> 
> How can this be, that in a country of such wealth, this poor grasshopper is allowed to suffer so?
> 
> Kermit the Frog appears on Oprah with the grasshopper and everybody cries as they sing, 'It's Not Easy Being Green&#8230;'
> 
> ANTIFA stages a demonstration in front of the ant's house where the news stations film the group singing, "We shall overcome." Then Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton join together and have the group kneel down to pray to God for the grasshopper's sake.
> 
> Former President Obama condemns the ant and blames President Trump, Paul Ryan, Mitch McConnell and Christopher Columbus for the grasshopper's plight.
> 
> Nancy Pelosi & Chuck Schumer claim in an interview with Don Lemon that the ant has gotten rich off the back of the grasshopper, and both call for an immediate tax hike on the ant to make him pay his fair share.
> 
> Finally, after enormous pressure, the RINO GOP controlled Congress drafts the (EEOC) Economic Equity & Anti-Grasshopper Act, retroactive to the beginning of the summer.
> 
> The ant is fined for failing to hire a proportionate number of green bugs and, having nothing left to pay his retroactive taxes, his home is confiscated by the Government Green Czar and given to the grasshopper.
> 
> The story ends as we see the grasshopper and his free-loading friends finishing up the last bits of the ant's food while the government house he is in, which, as you recall, just happens to be the ant's old house, crumbles around them because the grasshopper doesn't maintain it.
> 
> The ant has disappeared in the snow, never to be seen again. The grasshopper is found dead in a drug related incident, and the house, now abandoned, is taken over by a gang of spiders who terrorize the ramshackle, once prosperous and once peaceful, neighborhood.
> 
> The entire Nation collapses bringing the rest of the free world with it.


 Wow, inceptor, that is really good and gives me the deep willies. 
Hope someone here can come along and successfully dispute it... for all our sakes.


----------



## Camel923

The illusion of socialism has convinced everyone that you are owed by those that have more. Promises of extra trinkets to be slaves of the state. One day they will awake to not trinkets and no way out of the cage.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

inceptor said:


> Here is the liberal version of that story.
> 
> The Ant and the Grasshopper in Today's World:
> ..........


Many updates to this old story. I recall reading it when Tricky Dicky was in the Oval Office.


----------



## inceptor

Back Pack Hack said:


> Many updates to this old story. I recall reading it when Tricky Dicky was in the Oval Office.


Yeah, this one has been around awhile. I still think it's relevant, especially in this day and age. I'm glad that some continue to update it.


----------



## KUSA

inceptor said:


> Here is the liberal version of that story.
> 
> The Ant and the Grasshopper in Today's World:
> 
> The ant works hard in the withering heat and the rain all summer long, building his house and laying up supplies for the winter.
> 
> The grasshopper thought the ant to be a fool, laughed, danced, and played the summer away&#8230;
> 
> Come winter, the shivering grasshopper calls a press conference and demands to know why the ant should be allowed to be warm and well fed while he is cold and starving.
> 
> CBS, NBC, MNBC, PBS, CNN, and ABC show up to provide pictures of the shivering grasshopper next to a video of the ant in his comfortable home with a table filled with food.
> 
> America is stunned by the sharp contrast.
> 
> How can this be, that in a country of such wealth, this poor grasshopper is allowed to suffer so?
> 
> Kermit the Frog appears on Oprah with the grasshopper and everybody cries as they sing, 'It's Not Easy Being Green&#8230;'
> 
> ANTIFA stages a demonstration in front of the ant's house where the news stations film the group singing, "We shall overcome." Then Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton join together and have the group kneel down to pray to God for the grasshopper's sake.
> 
> Former President Obama condemns the ant and blames President Trump, Paul Ryan, Mitch McConnell and Christopher Columbus for the grasshopper's plight.
> 
> Nancy Pelosi & Chuck Schumer claim in an interview with Don Lemon that the ant has gotten rich off the back of the grasshopper, and both call for an immediate tax hike on the ant to make him pay his fair share.
> 
> Finally, after enormous pressure, the RINO GOP controlled Congress drafts the (EEOC) Economic Equity & Anti-Grasshopper Act, retroactive to the beginning of the summer.
> 
> The ant is fined for failing to hire a proportionate number of green bugs and, having nothing left to pay his retroactive taxes, his home is confiscated by the Government Green Czar and given to the grasshopper.
> 
> The story ends as we see the grasshopper and his free-loading friends finishing up the last bits of the ant's food while the government house he is in, which, as you recall, just happens to be the ant's old house, crumbles around them because the grasshopper doesn't maintain it.
> 
> The ant has disappeared in the snow, never to be seen again. The grasshopper is found dead in a drug related incident, and the house, now abandoned, is taken over by a gang of spiders who terrorize the ramshackle, once prosperous and once peaceful, neighborhood.
> 
> The entire Nation collapses bringing the rest of the free world with it.


And that folks, is why we need AR15s.


----------



## dwight55

MountainGirl said:


> Wow, inceptor, that is really good and gives me the deep willies.
> Hope someone here can come along and successfully dispute it... for all our sakes.


Here is*ANOTHER* version of that story.

The Ant and the Grasshopper in Today's World:

The ant works hard in the withering heat and the rain all summer long, building his house and laying up supplies for the winter.

The grasshopper thought the ant to be a fool, laughed, danced, and played the summer away&#8230;

Knowing that winter is coming, the shivering grasshopper calls a press conference and demands to know why the ant should be allowed to be warm and well fed while he is cold and starving.

CBS, NBC, MNBC, PBS, CNN, and ABC show up to provide pictures of the shivering grasshopper next to a video of the ant in his comfortable home with a table filled with food.

America is stunned by the sharp contrast.

How can this be, that in a country of such wealth, this poor grasshopper is allowed to suffer so?

Nancy Pelosi & Chuck Schumer claim in an interview with Chris Cuomo that the ant has gotten rich off the back of the grasshopper, and both call for an immediate tax hike on the ant to make him pay his fair share.

Adam Schiff phones Pelosi to set up an investigative committee to find out when Trump knew, what he knew, and who else knew about it.

At his morning news conference on Covid 19, Jim Acosta repeatedly interrupts President Trump, wanting also to know when he knew about the grasshopper being so poorly treated, who told him about it and what has he done about it so far.

President Trump said he knew about the situation from late in August when the ant representatives informed him about the new taxes Pelosi, Shumer, and Feinstein wanted to impose.

Finally, after enormous pressure, the grasshopper in a SNAP paid for electric cart, is wheeled out of his black, body guard Chevrolet Suburban, . . . and wheeled to the west side of 7th st SW in Washington DC, . . . in a similar podium arrangement that was used by Peter Paul and Mary, . . . as they sang "If I Had a Hammer" during the anti-Vietnam war movement in the 60's.

Directly to the west of them down the green fields that look like soccer fields looms the Washington Monument, . . .

The weather is beautiful, . . . a warm, sunny, and wonderful fall day for the gathering. Alexandria Occasio Cortez and Ilhan Omar are also on the podium, . . . each having notes in their hands for the speeches they plan to give.

In a reminiscent act of the 60's, a blatantly transgendered young person stands up, raises both hands for quiet, and begins to emulate Pete Seeger's "We Shall Overcome".

AOC is first up, . . . and vehemently dismisses the ants, their efforts, their work ethics, etc. and demanding all the grasshopper's debts be forgiven.

Ilhan Omar follows, . . . seriously and overwhelmingly berating the government for not doing more for the green ones, . . . many of whom came to this land thru no fault of their own, their mothers having laid the eggs in imported goods, . . . and now here they are, . . . stuck in a foreign land with no resources, . . . wanting only to survive.

Bot AOC and Ilhan Omar receive thunderous applause and cheers from the crowd that lines the fields all the way back to the Washington Monument almost a mile away.

Finally the grasshopper is wheeled forward, . . . his security detail carefully scanning the crowd for anyone posing a threat.

As he approaches the podium, . . . he stands up from the electric cart, . . . places two front legs on the podium, . . . takes a deep breath and scans the crowd of thousands who have worn their Bernie and Biden hats and Cuomo tee shirts, . . . even a few Guevara tee shirts can be seen. There is not a MAGA hat to be found anywhere.

Looking down at his notes, . . . he opens his mandible and begins "I just want to thank all of you..............."

Not another word is spoken, . . . as the grasshopper slumps forward on the podium, . . . his green, slimy blood spewing upon the folks in the front row, . . . from an apparent hole in the middle of his forehead.

A half mile away at the Agricultural building, . . . a young muscular male figure with military type tattoos on both biceps, . . . pulls the upper pins on his .223 rifle, . . . the upper goes down inside his bib overalls on the right leg, . . . the lower and stock are dropped into the bib overalls left leg, . . . the young man picks up his crutches and makes his way off the NE corner of the roof.

Once inside he passes thru the crowd on his crutches, . . . going out the front door on Jefferson Ave SW, . . . to his handicap access Mustang. Slipping his crutches into the car he turns and sits down in the vehicle, . . . just as a sergeant from the Capitol police arrives at his open door.

"Are you all right, Son?" the sergeant asks him.

"Yes sir, . . . but these braces on my legs makes it hard to get around sometimes, . . . and there seems to be some commotion going on in the Ag building"

Smiling, the sergeant helps him swing his left leg up into the Mustang, un-knowing that inside those farmer blue bib overall leg is half the weapon that just caused the commotion.

Seeing the USMC bulldog on the young man's left bicep, . . . the sergeant closes the door with a hearty "Oooo Rah", . . . and waves as the young man drives away.

The ants all exhale a deep sigh of relief, . . . and the USA goes on to live happily ever after.
____________

Well, . . . is that version better??

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## MountainGirl

dwight55 said:


> Here is*ANOTHER* version of that story.
> 
> The Ant and the Grasshopper in Today's World:
> 
> The ant works hard in the withering heat and the rain all summer long, building his house and laying up supplies for the winter.
> 
> The grasshopper thought the ant to be a fool, laughed, danced, and played the summer away&#8230;
> 
> Knowing that winter is coming, the shivering grasshopper calls a press conference and demands to know why the ant should be allowed to be warm and well fed while he is cold and starving.
> 
> CBS, NBC, MNBC, PBS, CNN, and ABC show up to provide pictures of the shivering grasshopper next to a video of the ant in his comfortable home with a table filled with food.
> 
> America is stunned by the sharp contrast.
> 
> How can this be, that in a country of such wealth, this poor grasshopper is allowed to suffer so?
> 
> Nancy Pelosi & Chuck Schumer claim in an interview with Chris Cuomo that the ant has gotten rich off the back of the grasshopper, and both call for an immediate tax hike on the ant to make him pay his fair share.
> 
> Adam Schiff phones Pelosi to set up an investigative committee to find out when Trump knew, what he knew, and who else knew about it.
> 
> At his morning news conference on Covid 19, Jim Acosta repeatedly interrupts President Trump, wanting also to know when he knew about the grasshopper being so poorly treated, who told him about it and what has he done about it so far.
> 
> President Trump said he knew about the situation from late in August when the ant representatives informed him about the new taxes Pelosi, Shumer, and Feinstein wanted to impose.
> 
> Finally, after enormous pressure, the grasshopper in a SNAP paid for electric cart, is wheeled out of his black, body guard Chevrolet Suburban, . . . and wheeled to the west side of 7th st SW in Washington DC, . . . in a similar podium arrangement that was used by Peter Paul and Mary, . . . as they sang "If I Had a Hammer" during the anti-Vietnam war movement in the 60's.
> 
> Directly to the west of them down the green fields that look like soccer fields looms the Washington Monument, . . .
> 
> The weather is beautiful, . . . a warm, sunny, and wonderful fall day for the gathering. Alexandria Occasio Cortez and Ilhan Omar are also on the podium, . . . each having notes in their hands for the speeches they plan to give.
> 
> In a reminiscent act of the 60's, a blatantly transgendered young person stands up, raises both hands for quiet, and begins to emulate Pete Seeger's "We Shall Overcome".
> 
> AOC is first up, . . . and vehemently dismisses the ants, their efforts, their work ethics, etc. and demanding all the grasshopper's debts be forgiven.
> 
> Ilhan Omar follows, . . . seriously and overwhelmingly berating the government for not doing more for the green ones, . . . many of whom came to this land thru no fault of their own, their mothers having laid the eggs in imported goods, . . . and now here they are, . . . stuck in a foreign land with no resources, . . . wanting only to survive.
> 
> Bot AOC and Ilhan Omar receive thunderous applause and cheers from the crowd that lines the fields all the way back to the Washington Monument almost a mile away.
> 
> Finally the grasshopper is wheeled forward, . . . his security detail carefully scanning the crowd for anyone posing a threat.
> 
> As he approaches the podium, . . . he stands up from the electric cart, . . . places two front legs on the podium, . . . takes a deep breath and scans the crowd of thousands who have worn their Bernie and Biden hats and Cuomo tee shirts, . . . even a few Guevara tee shirts can be seen. There is not a MAGA hat to be found anywhere.
> 
> Looking down at his notes, . . . he opens his mandible and begins "I just want to thank all of you..............."
> 
> Not another word is spoken, . . . as the grasshopper slumps forward on the podium, . . . his green, slimy blood spewing upon the folks in the front row, . . . from an apparent hole in the middle of his forehead.
> 
> A half mile away at the Agricultural building, . . . a young muscular male figure with military type tattoos on both biceps, . . . pulls the upper pins on his .223 rifle, . . . the upper goes down inside his bib overalls on the right leg, . . . the lower and stock are dropped into the bib overalls left leg, . . . the young man picks up his crutches and makes his way off the NE corner of the roof.
> 
> Once inside he passes thru the crowd on his crutches, . . . going out the front door on Jefferson Ave SW, . . . to his handicap access Mustang. Slipping his crutches into the car he turns and sits down in the vehicle, . . . just as a sergeant from the Capitol police arrives at his open door.
> 
> "Are you all right, Son?" the sergeant asks him.
> 
> "Yes sir, . . . but these braces on my legs makes it hard to get around sometimes, . . . and there seems to be some commotion going on in the Ag building"
> 
> Smiling, the sergeant helps him swing his left leg up into the Mustang, un-knowing that inside those farmer blue bib overall leg is half the weapon that just caused the commotion.
> 
> Seeing the USMC bulldog on the young man's left bicep, . . . the sergeant closes the door with a hearty "Oooo Rah", . . . and waves as the young man drives away.
> 
> The ants all exhale a deep sigh of relief, . . . and the USA goes on to live happily ever after.
> ____________
> 
> Well, . . . is that version better??
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


Yes, that is much better. Thank you.

Gotta tell ya, Pastor, your version still gives me the willies because grasshoppers are a dime a dozen and one will quickly come forward to replace this one; they are the like a plague about to descend; created, used and directed by the same evil that put this first one on the podium. The same evil that will make it's carcass and green, slimy blood the martyr-like rallying call to the rest of them.

There are enough patriots to take out these bugs one at a time - but this is going to build to something that I confess instils fear, even in me, up here. All I know to do at this point is to settle in for the long haul and leave outcomes to God.

Thank you for your words.


----------



## Chipper

Nobody worked in anything about spending their free stimulus money.


----------



## 0rocky

MountainGirl said:


> Wow, inceptor, that is really good and gives me the deep willies.
> Hope someone here can come along and successfully dispute it... for all our sakes.


I wish I could dispute the story but I think today's world is a result of the dumbing down of America along with the entitlement mentality.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246271097248665600


----------



## MountainGirl

0rocky said:


> I wish I could dispute the story but I think today's world is a result of the dumbing down of America along with the entitlement mentality.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246271097248665600


omg rocky - i usually dont click on twitter links but this one i did and it's the funniest thing i've seen in days!!! yes, it's sad, but too bad for her. good news is if that is what we're up against if things go live, i got no reason to have the willies. Still laughing!! Thanks!!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

MountainGirl said:


> omg rocky - i usually dont click on twitter links but this one i did and it's the funniest thing i've seen in days!!! yes, it's sad, but too bad for her. good news is if that is what we're up against if things go live, i got no reason to have the willies. Still laughing!! Thanks!!


Bad for her. Worse for her kids.


----------



## Slippy

0rocky said:


> I wish I could dispute the story but I think today's world is a result of the dumbing down of America along with the entitlement mentality.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246271097248665600


Thanks 0rocky,

After seeing this video, I am rooting for the Virus...lain:


----------



## 0rocky

MountainGirl said:


> omg rocky - i usually dont click on twitter links but this one i did and it's the funniest thing i've seen in days!!! yes, it's sad, but too bad for her. good news is if that is what we're up against if things go live, i got no reason to have the willies. Still laughing!! Thanks!!


I can't take full credit. I do NOT have a Twitter account and this was sent to me by a buddy. I just happen to like President _Trunk_.


----------



## 0rocky

Slippy said:


> Thanks 0rocky,
> 
> After seeing this video, I am rooting for the Virus...lain:


I hear ya brother. One good thing about Twitter, it makes me aware of a whole segment of society that I never knew/imagined existed. I wonder if Pres. Johnson could even have imagined that his 'War on Poverty' would have had the unintended side effect of making people dependent on the Govt. which has spiraled into entitlement.


----------



## Smitty901

Nobody owes me anything. The other side of that is I owe plenty to others.


----------



## Steve40th

And to throw a twist. Everyone here was a grasshopper and ant at one time.., in that order. Then around 18, grew up and became self sufficient, as the ant..


----------



## stevekozak

Steve40th said:


> And to throw a twist. Everyone here was a grasshopper and ant at one time.., in that order. Then around 18, grew up and became self sufficient, as the ant..


Not necessarily. Some of us came from families of ants, where being an ant left no time for grasshoppering.


----------



## Sasquatch

Little known fact: Grasshopper is tasty when fried up and served with taters.

Credit given to @Denton for the side dish of taters idea.


----------



## Renec

I'm pretty sure that Kid I call "tin cup" at work owes me about twenty bucks!


----------



## wjv

In another version. . . . The Ant self-identified as a Trans-Grasshopper. . . . . Which made all the commies happy so they left him alone.


----------

